# Theft from Displays



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

I am new here and fairly new to decorating my home. I'm in the UK, and so decorations tend to go up on or very near to the 31st. However, I notice that many US members have their haunts set up much earlier. 
My question do any of you have any issues with theft or vandalism, as I am very sure that if I left anything out the front of my house for any length of time, it would walk,


----------



## sookie (Oct 12, 2012)

I put a few things up before but my expensive and delicate items go up the morning of. Theft is a concern but so is weather too.


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks Sookie.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

same here, the fence and stones might go up early but animatronics and what not go up the day of


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Cheers tjc67, that makes sense. Being in the UK I wasn't sure.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We're in line with the other comments posted - very little goes up before Halloween. We do the bulk of setting up and then taking down on the 31st. It's tiring, but we never have to worry about weather, theft, or vandalism that way :jol:

One thing we do as a preliminary to the main event is set up displays in some of our upstairs windows. That includes Halloween projections, our flying crank ghost, glow-in-the-dark skellies, and jack-o-lanterns. They're protected from weather, and the kids in the neighborhood look forward to seeing these hints of the soon-to-arrive night of trick-or-treating.


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks RoxyBlue.


----------

